# Car Craft Magazine has H.O. drag coverage...



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Received my newest Car Craft Magazine on Saturday. It had 5 wonderfull pages of H.O. drag race coverage from Nitroslots. A pretty good write-up. I may try to scan the pages and post after work today... hopefully I won't get in trouble...


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I won't say anything... Looking forward to seeing the scans.:thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Here is a link to the first scan...http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h400/rodstrguy/scan0023.jpg

How do you do this so the pics just show up without making the files smaller...?


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

I got the mag and that was such a sweet surprise. I may have to go get a extra copy.

Dave


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

rodstrguy,
once scanned, open in Photoshop and click Save for Web and Devices


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Are the magazines out at newstands??? I tried 3 places, can't find one yet. I think the mailed copies come out early...RM


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's the article that's in the Car Craft magazine about our little toy cars. Now if we can just get the other magazines to follow suit & help advertise these cars, maybe we can a different series. Life would be good. 
--fcb


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's the last page of the article


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Way cool diorama of the historic Lions Drag Strip!



















What drag racing fan doesn't remember Big Daddy Don Garlit's horrible accident there that changed the sport forever...


----------



## 440gtx (May 25, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm Matt Bowshier. I won all 3 classes out there at that race.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

440gtx said:


> Hey guys, I'm Matt Bowshier. I won all 3 classes out there at that race.


Hi Matt. Welcome dude!! Show us what you ran and post some numbers. Please!!

Congrats. All 3 classes huh?? What were the classes if you don't mind me asking. Is this track 25.5 V and 20 ft 7.25 inches?

Thanks :wave:


----------



## 440gtx (May 25, 2005)

Rick's track is 15' 3". The Stockers and Gassers ran at 18v. The NF/C ran at 13.8v. 

here is a link to the complete race coverage.

http://www.nitroslots.com/index.cgi?board=lions&action=display&thread=2098


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

440gtx said:


> Rick's track is 15' 3". The Stockers and Gassers ran at 18v. The NF/C ran at 13.8v.
> 
> here is a link to the complete race coverage.
> 
> http://www.nitroslots.com/index.cgi?board=lions&action=display&thread=2098


Thanks for the link 440gtx! GrEaT Lions track & WOW cool looking cars!!

Bob...gotta love fun times...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

440gtx said:


> Rick's track is 15' 3". The Stockers and Gassers ran at 18v. The NF/C ran at 13.8v.
> 
> here is a link to the complete race coverage.
> 
> http://www.nitroslots.com/index.cgi?board=lions&action=display&thread=2098


Great read.

Where did these dimensions and power requirements come from? Was this a standard at one time?

What is NF/C?


----------



## 440gtx (May 25, 2005)

15'-2" to 15'-3" is t-jet scale (1/87) quarter mile. Rick wanted to run the stockers and gassers at 18v. This was the second race for the NF/C and we have run both at 13.8v. The race voltage tends to be determined by the track owner. 

The NF/C is an afx/autoworld 4-gear chassis class. We run them pretty much stock. You are allowed silicone tires up to .550" tall, any brushes and any pick-up shoes. The body has to be a pre 1985 funny car body.

Here is the race coverage for the NF/C race that I held here last summer.

http://www.nitroslots.com/index.cgi?board=4gear&action=display&thread=2038&page=1

Matt


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the only 1/87 scale running slot cars that have ever been created are from Tomy and available in Japan. some folks have imoprted them here. there are 4 different cars from what I can gather. 
original Aurora sets did say 1/87 scale HO racing on them. but, they were never that small. 
to prove that, go to any train show, hobby store or collector and veiw any scale car or truck that is a decorative part of a layout and compare the size of the vehicle to any original Atlas, Aurora, Tyco, etc... ad nauseum. 
the perception that ho slot cars were ever 1/87 scale is flawed and to use that as a reason to scale a drag stirp to those dimensions is just as flawed. 
to say, rather, that I like this distance for the timed area of my drag strip is a fine reason and I would never argue with that.
I don't really care about the length of anyones timed area, rather, I do think the truth about the scale of the cars be known.
telling new folks that 1/87 is the scale of slot cars designated HO is just not verifiable.
there are various guesstimates as to scale and some folks agree that arounf 1/76 scale is truer for many older makes. however, since Aurora AFX and beyond, most HO slot cars are 1/64.
in fact, most race sets with cars in that size range have said just that for about 3 decades now.
1/87 scale trains are HO (which stands for half 0 gauge) and if you put a 1/87 scale HO train engine next to and original Aurora vibrator it is quite apparent that they are not the same scale. 

have I wasted enough of your time?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

For comparison's sake... 









True HO 1/87 on the left, Dash HO on the right..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> the only 1/87 scale running slot cars that have ever been created are from Tomy and available in Japan. some folks have imoprted them here. there are 4 different cars from what I can gather.
> original Aurora sets did say 1/87 scale HO racing on them. but, they were never that small.
> to prove that, go to any train show, hobby store or collector and veiw any scale car or truck that is a decorative part of a layout and compare the size of the vehicle to any original Atlas, Aurora, Tyco, etc... ad nauseum.
> the perception that ho slot cars were ever 1/87 scale is flawed and to use that as a reason to scale a drag stirp to those dimensions is just as flawed.
> ...


Nice van scm!!


Here ya go bud.


----------



## 440gtx (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, ok, whatever.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

This is a BIG promo for HO slot guys so why not discus the public exposure this brings to our fun hobby for once? So many guys talk about how to get more of this hobby out to the masses well there you go~! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Hornet said:


> Didn't CC run an article a few yrs back using Model Motoring's cars and track,i remember reading an article in some Hotrod mag a few yrs ago,and i thought it was CC even back then


Yep. I still have the "centerfold" hangin' on the wall.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

alpink said:


> the perception that ho slot cars were ever 1/87 scale is flawed and to use that as a reason to scale a drag stirp to those dimensions is just as flawed.
> to say, rather, that I like this distance for the timed area of my drag strip is a fine reason and I would never argue with that.
> I don't really care about the length of anyones timed area, rather, I do think the truth about the scale of the cars be known.
> telling new folks that 1/87 is the scale of slot cars designated HO is just not verifiable.


I'm the owner of Lions Drag Strip and the author of the article in Car Craft. The length of the track was dictated by practical considerations: It's what fits inside my garage with an 8' shutdown, and having the timed distance under 16' also allowed me to build the track with only one joint on the racing surface (two 8' routed Sintra sections) and to keep all of the timing and power wires on a single 16' table without connectors. The unpowered 8' shutdown simply attaches to the end of the live drag strip. 

Yeah, we know that HO slot cars range vary widely in scale, mostly dictated by the wheelbases of the commercially available chassis. But heck, whether it's a scale 1/8 mile, 1000', or 1/4 mile, it's still racing. The fact that the timed section equals 1/4 mile at 1/87 scale is a concept that non-racers can understand.

The next race at Lions is the Manufacturers Funny Car Championship for Nostalgia Funny Cars on July 2-3. Jump on over to the Nitroslots.com board for details. BE THERE!

Cheers,
Rick Voegelin


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Hornet said:


> Hey BHornet,man that sounds familiar,lol.:thumbsup:
> Do you have the issue it was in,i'm gonna dig it up out of my rack magazines just to re-read,but i forget what issue it's in.


This is the only centerfold my wife would let me frame and hang in the slot room No I don't have the issue anymore but in the lower right corner it says December 2000 Car Craft.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

With this small but well aimed plug on our hobby , we , the hobbiests should pick up the ball and run with it . Don't drop the ball comrad's as it might take another 11 years to get it back again .

OK slotters , the info on our hobby is out there via Car Craft . Not once but twice since 2000 . Thank you Car Craft .

All the 1=1 car enthusiasts have seen this article . Why not get them involved ? Whooh Whooh , I should have said RE - INVOLVED as most of them (especially the ones my age ) cut their teeth and ignited their automotive interests thru what ? Bingo : SLOT CARS !

At your next neighborhood car cruise , why not take a few runners and a small portable track with you and set up for some impromptu slot car racing ? Power it with a 12 volt battery if need be . Enclose it in a battery box if you do just to be safe . 

Set up your drag strip , oval or road course and see where it goes . Let everyone have fun with it . Keep it simple . Don't scare the people with needless details and compicated theories . Oh , Yeah , don't forget to have some info on hand as to where to buy sets , cars and parts .

Street Rodders ,

Those of you with slot cars as a second hobby , take along some track and cars and help promoting the little cars too .

Would'nt it be "" COOL "" to start seeing the 1=1 crowd pull into an event with their own HO Slot Car in their shirt pocket , set up and then look for the guy that has the track set up ? Puts a new twist to a tailgate party doesn't it ? 

I can see " grudge " and " match " races written all over this ! Remeber " Rug Burn'n Races " with your buddies on Johnnies back porch ????????? Same thing but a bigger porch and a lot more kids to play with .

See ya'll on the cruise lot this summer .

Gonzo


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------

